

Chrome 29.0.1547.76 m breaks Google Business Photos - NicoJuicy

Updating Chrome to 9.0.1547.76 m breaks Google&#x27;s own product... (Google Business Photos)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drive.google.com&#x2F;folderview?id=0B3L0CT834bhTYU11bGFVMVFaeFU&amp;usp=sharing (screenshots)<p>Example: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.vanmarcke-software.be&#x2F;Home&#x2F;News&#x2F;2013&#x2F;10&#x2F;Kom-eens-virtueel-kijken-bij-Vanmarcke-Computers<p>Kinda sucks we just went on promoting Google Business Photos though :-) (as you can see)
======
NicoJuicy
Clickable:

Screenshots:
[https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B3L0CT834bhTYU11bGFV...](https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B3L0CT834bhTYU11bGFVMVFaeFU&usp=sharing)

Live example: [http://www.vanmarcke-software.be/Home/News/2013/10/Kom-
eens-...](http://www.vanmarcke-software.be/Home/News/2013/10/Kom-eens-
virtueel-kijken-bij-Vanmarcke-Computers)

PS. Already reported the issue...

PS2. Everyone who has their services running on https will probably be
affected, when a third party website connects to your service on the
[http://](http://) protocol through Javascript / iFrame :-)

PS3. Haven't found a fix yet... :-( , if anyone knows one so our Business
Photos works for all users. I'd be glad to hear...

------
NicoJuicy
Just found out. Probably Windows only though. Not sure...

